

Show HN: My useless but fun laser eyes web app - kilian
http://laserey.es

======
kilian
Background here: [http://kilianvalkhof.com/2011/web/laserey-es-draw-lasers-
fro...](http://kilianvalkhof.com/2011/web/laserey-es-draw-lasers-from-your-
eyes/)

Basically, it's a fun little project for me to try out a whole bunch of new
stuff, including the file API, the drag-and-drop-api, openCV and Canvas. It
works best in Firefox, and otherwise in chrome (though performance on mac is
abysmally slow)

Let me know what you think, and please set a laserified photo as your Facebook
profile picture :)

~~~
kunley
Awesome!!

Guys you could implement a GET method with an argument being image to be
retrieved so people could email just link to their relatives, bosses and
employees, not having a burden of retrieving this pic first.

Stuff like bad link, wrong content type or picture too big could be simply
rejected.

~~~
kilian
I like this idea, I'll see what I can do :)

------
waterlesscloud
Quick, add floating hearts to the laser beams for Valentine's Day! There's
your one day virality boost.

------
nyellin
How are you doing eye detection?

Edit: I asked the same question on Twitter. Kilian response is below:

"Python-opencv and HAAR cascades, first I detect faces, then I detect eyes.
:)"

([http://twitter.com/?status=@kilianvalkhof%20&in_reply_to...](http://twitter.com/?status=@kilianvalkhof%20&in_reply_to_status_id=37139698971316224&in_reply_to=kilianvalkhof#!/kilianvalkhof/status/37139698971316224))

------
andrewnez
Using safari 5 it says "INSUFFICIENT TECHNOLOGY. USE ANOTHER BROWSER" but
didn't tell me which browsers are supported, which was confusing, what tech is
safari missing?

~~~
kilian
The drag and drop api and the filereader api (nightlies are supported). I'll
update the message with supported browsers, and I'll be implementing an old-
style file uploader soon to support Safari and Opera.

------
guynamedloren
Very, very cool! Here's the viral touch you're missing: a gallery, or at least
photo sharing. When I hit the tweet button at the bottom, it should allow
others to see the photo I just laser-eyesed (laserized, ha, get it?) and
encourage to laser-eyes one of their own. Let's see it happen :)

~~~
kilian
I initially offloaded all the image saving to Facebook, but (private) photo
sharing would be a good idea, yeah. I'll see what I can do, thanks for the
kind words :)

~~~
GBKS
Sounds like you are hesitant to make a public photo gallery. I'd recommend
building one though. From my experience with cornify.com, having a public
gallery really activates people - way better social proof than just the
Facebook/Twitter share numbers.

When somebody saves an image, I'd ask "Can we show this to other people?"

~~~
kno
How about IE7 :(

~~~
GBKS
You mean something is not working on Cornify on IE7? Just tested and all seems
good. Would be great if you could let me know what's not working. Thanks.

------
phatbyte
At first like I was like "what the..", but then I was "whoo hoo, my eyez haz
lazer" :P

------
fookyong
this is great! mine is my new facebook profile photo :) I smell a viral hit...

updated: also, definitely make an iphone app for this!

~~~
kilian
I hope so! Thanks for promoting it on twitter by the way :)

------
jbpr
I love it. Could we have the ability to pick where the eyes are if the app
doesn't find them automagically?

~~~
kilian
I'll implement this soon!

------
Vivtek
For some reason, it doesn't seem to like _anything_ I give it (Chrome and
Firefox both). I finally got to see it with the imgur pic posted below.

------
fezzl
I would suggest allowing different colors for the laser.

~~~
kilian
Going to implement that next, yeah :)

------
true_religion
Doesn't work on anyone with dark skin.... but then I didn't expect it to since
all of the out of the box OpenCV algorithms have the same problem.

~~~
kilian
Aw :( Thats something I don't want. Do you happen to know how I can improve
detection of faces with dark skin?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Could you invert the image and try again or is it background contrast that's
the problem? Maybe try looking at a single color channel?

------
nedwin
A friend just pointed me to this somewhat related project:
<http://www.lazertits.com/>

------
antihero
Thank you sir, for creating this exciting new way to view my pornography
collection.

------
tom_ilsinszki
My 2 cents...

I'd put the "Login with facebook to post pictures to Facebook!" box under or
next to the picture.

Also keeping it hidden and making it appear after the laser has been placed,
might also be a good idea.

------
boredguy8
Doesn't work for me. Uploading a 124kb .jpg of someone looking at the camera
with a fairly boring background. It starts "searching for laser mounting
points", gets about 1/8th of the way down the image, and hangs.

~~~
JonLim
Same thing happened to me. I figured it was cause I'm Asian and it was being
racist, but I guess not.

 _shakes fist_

------
alienreborn
Fun app, thanks! :) but for some reason when I tried to save the image, it
crashed my chrome and the second time I am able to save it but still it slowed
down chrome.

------
zalew
awesome! :D

I must say the same as I did on another project here today - it needs linking
to the result. then it'll spread viral (I will share for sure :D)

------
nedwin
This is awesome. Also added it to my Facebook + Twitter profile.

Would be great to have nice some kind of easy file sharing.

~~~
nedwin
11 comments in 20 minutes across Facebook and Twitter. Pretty good given it's
nearly midnight here.

------
lurchpop
haha cool! I love it.

Hey, i didn't notice the Facebook connect thing. You should center it above
the pic.

Also, you could load the profile pic by default to save the user a step.

It would be cool to allow me to pick from a list of my friends and give'em
laserey.es.

...and throw an ad on there, dude!!

~~~
kilian
No ads! Haha. Not in it for the money ;)

A list of friends would be cool, but it's hard to get them via the Facebook
api (Just getting a full size facebook image is hard:
[http://kilianvalkhof.com/2011/javascript/full-size-
profile-p...](http://kilianvalkhof.com/2011/javascript/full-size-profile-
picture-via-the-facebook-javascript-sdk/) )

~~~
Vivtek
Post some ads, dude - in it for the money or not, you'll make us all cry
otherwise.

------
Nack
Here's a great test image: <http://i.imgur.com/biW6Z.jpg>

------
mrphoebs
Cool, just tested with an image of superman.(redundant?)

